# Guess who got...



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

SKUNKED!













Guess who else got skunked?














Guess who is too smart for skunks?












At eight years old, this was Sargeant's first encounter with a skunk so I don't think that't too bad. Dozer was right behind Sarge. At skunk level, and always following his nose, Sarge got the full brunt of the spray, poor guy. His left eye was swollen shut with skunk skank. I flushed his eye and he is fine now. This happened on our 5 a.m. walk in the woods. I knew at some point we were going to run into something. 

I tried a hydrogen peroxide/baking soda/Dawn soap mixture and it didn't work. My husband went to Petco when it opened and got Nature's Miracle skunk off and that does work. Always a good thing to have on hand if you live in skunk territory. Years of owning dogs and this was my first skunk on dog crime. Can't blame the skunk though. My dogs would have killed the poor little guy, no question. 

Thanks for looking at my morning shenanigans!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA! I know it's not funny, but those photos - poor puppies! The sad thing is they'd do it again if they got the chance. At least mine always did. And porcupines, too. They just never learned.

Did you try tomato juice? Of course if the skunk off works might as well stick with it. 

Skunks have no fear. They know their own power. One sprays around here every night about this time and I am waiting for the night when I send Rebel out for his last pee and he runs into the skunk.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Xellil: No its totally funny. Look at their pathetic faces! LMAO.

Hunter is my wise old man and knew better. Its funny because everybody is ok so we can all have a good laugh at my silly guys.



Oh and from I have read, tomato juice doesn't work. It does, however, turn dog coats red. I am going to save my tomato canned goods for something tasty instead.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I love the thumbs up! That's funny! Hopefully you can get the smell off for your sake!

I am One of the rare people who like the smell of skunk :tongue:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I love the thumbs up! That's funny! Hopefully you can get the smell off for your sake!
> 
> I am One of the rare people who like the smell of skunk :tongue:


yikes! You would love my front porch. I don't know what's going on out there, but there is a skunkfest every night.

And Sarge, poor Sarge. He's an older guy. So undignified.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Hahahah what miserable faces!! That is hilarious!!

Glad they're ok :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bet it wasn't so funny at 5 a.m.

funny now, tho...

i think being skunked is an experience everyone should have at least once...

well, once.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Deeks tends to get skunked multiple times per season. He was skunked 3 times last spring/summer. I'm careful but there everywhere and its not always at night- last summer he was skunked at 3 o'clock in the afternoon in my yard. It's interesting that you say the hydrogen peroxide, baking soda, soap mixture didn't work for you because that is my favourite way of dealing with skunk. I have the NM Skunk off too but I don't find it as effective.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

my family and boyfreind is pretty amazed that I have never been sprayed by a skunk yet becuase i just love skunks they are sooo cute and when i see one i will try to catch it (yes i mean really try to catch it with my bare hands and chaseing it down calling to it like a kitty cat)
i have done this to about uhm 5 skunks before i even have pictures of some baby skunks i tried to catch they were SOOO cute!!
and NO i did NOT use zoom on the camera

























a long time ago i got a neighbor hood skunk to eat cat food otu of a dish i held out to it while everyone else ran for hte house


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

they are cute little buggars, but I wouldnt want to be sprayed by one.. yuck.. good thing you were able to find something to get rid of the smell.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> i think being skunked is an experience everyone should have at least once...
> 
> well, once.


thankfully, in Australia, I don't think I'll ever have to deal with the "pleasure" of being skunked :wink:

Maybe if I visit the US one day (hopefully I will!!) I will get that great honour bestowed upon me...


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL I LOVE the photo essay! Very well done! And I'm so glad you found a product that worked...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We don't seem to see then down here at all but they were a constant thing up in Vermont. Our chow there used to get skunked at least once a year. I don't miss them!

I feel for your poor babies.....mine certainly did NOT like being skunked or having to deal with me afterwards!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

One of these days I'm going to get a pet skunk. They are such beautiful creatures


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

hmbutler said:


> thankfully, in Australia, I don't think I'll ever have to deal with the "pleasure" of being skunked :wink:
> 
> Maybe if I visit the US one day (hopefully I will!!) I will get that great honour bestowed upon me...


well, if australia is anything like the US, they will import skunks to get rid of something or control something and totally screw up the eco system and you'll be inundated...

let's see...the mongoose in hawaii
kudzu in georgia
so many examples, so little time.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

magicre said:


> well, if australia is anything like the US, they will import skunks to get rid of something or control something and totally screw up the eco system and you'll be inundated...
> 
> let's see...the mongoose in hawaii
> kudzu in georgia
> so many examples, so little time.





xellil said:


> yikes! You would love my front porch. I don't know what's going on out there, but there is a skunkfest every night.
> 
> And Sarge, poor Sarge. He's an older guy. So undignified.


You keep giving me reasons to not go anywhere near your house! Last summer I was trying to merge onto the freeway when a truck was trying to work his way off. He forced onto the brim where I ran into a dead skunk. Dead or not, it stunk up my entire car instantly.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> You keep giving me reasons to not go anywhere near your house! Last summer I was trying to merge onto the freeway when a truck was trying to work his way off. He forced onto the brim where I ran into a dead skunk. Dead or not, it stunk up my entire car instantly.


ha - a direct hit like yours is much worse than it wafting through the air! I'll take skunks over fire ants any day, that's for sure.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i still have the scars from stepping on a fire ant condo.

and living in georgia scarred me for life with flying cockroaches that you could saddle and black widows living under the house and brown recluse section 8 housing by the air conditioner....

in my life, i've never seen bugs like that...other than florida and hawaii. 

even pennsylvania was tame compared to the south.

skunks, well.....they are just a fact of life up north...not in washington so much...well, not here amongst the old folk.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> ha - a direct hit like yours is much worse than it wafting through the air! I'll take skunks over fire ants any day, that's for sure.


fire ants?? I dont even know what they are


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

hmbutler said:


> fire ants?? I dont even know what they are


and you don't want to know. nasty aliens from another planet they are.....


----------

